# how do you use gulp shrimp



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Everyone does things different. Mind posting ways you have been successful with gulps? Sizes, styles, rigs and species. Curious to see how many different ideas people have come up with.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Search function holds all the answers


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I use primarily 3" gulp shrimp rigging wise jig head 1/16oz - 3/4oz depending on depth wind current etc... I will also rig weedless , dropshot rig and free line. I always try new stuff the possibilities are endless!
Chad


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

3" Gulp shrimp are a favorite for site casting reds. You can dead stick the bait for spooky fish and let them find it on there own. This works for fish acting territorial and that come back to the site were spooked. Ive heard of people chumming cut up pieces of old baits. Ive watched a particular few doing this in a tournament while i was nearby in a kayak. Havent tried it myself but i have a healthy collection of old baits to try it out with.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Tried it hooked through the tail behind a pop bobber just to see if it would work as well as live shrimp and caught fish. The things are pretty amazing which is why I thought it would be cool to hear how everyone uses it.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

...


----------



## RU (May 1, 2010)

PM'ed all you need.


----------



## perdidofisher (Oct 19, 2011)

the best way i found to rig on a jig head is to pick up some jig heads that have a cork screw around the shank of the hook i caught like 50 specks on one gulp shrimp before


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

What is some of you guys favorite jig heads to use with gulp.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Triple R said:


> What is some of you guys favorite jig heads to use with gulp.


Mission fishin or slayer inc!!!


----------

